# STRONGLIGHT CT2 rins weight...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*STRONGLIGHT CT2 chainrings weight...*

I just got my new chainrings from Stronglight.
*51T - 68g
39T - 36g*

My 05 FSA K-Force ISIS and Stronglight cranksets now come in @ 478g with Extralight M15 crankbolts.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Let's see some pix!!!
... of chainrings, and cranks...
Tanks alot!!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*FSA k-Force/Stonglight pic...*

Here is a quick shot on the bike.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Looks Great!!!*

They look great, I just got a call from my LBS saying my Pulsion cranks are in FINALLY & CT2 chainrings...
Maybe we'll finish my bike this week so I can ride it Sat.???
We'll see what happens... Or what doesn't happen.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*Nice!! How do you like the K-Force crank?*

I am asking because I have been considering geting the ISIS K-Force, but the reviews on this site are terrible. It sounds like FSA has had problems with these. My search looking these up on the boards has not been very informative.

What is your experiance to-date.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I just got a set of 110 bcd CT2 chainrings, 50/36. 40g for the 36. 94 for the 50. I'm beginning to think that my scale has gone tits up.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*Heres my set*

I think the 110's weigh more because more material is reqiured to reach the shorter BCD ...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well I have only 213 miles on them and they are as goo if not better than the CARBON TEAM ISSUE FSA cranks they replaced.

Stiff enough for my 162lb big crank turning self.

What probelm have you heard of? Only problem I know of is most think ISIS is dead and so does FSA by blowing these out

ISIOS is fine for raod use! MTB, not to sure wihtout 4x bearing bbs.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The compact rings do indeed weigh more. My 52T and 39T came in at 77g and 35g respectively.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

DIRT BOY, I just noticed that your rings are mounted slightly further rotated than they should be. See the hole in your outer ring at the bottom of the photo? You should fasten that little screw in there which came with your large ring. It's in a plastic bag stapled to the inside of the cardboard ring folder. Mount the ring with the screw facing the back of your crank arm. The screw will prevent your chain from jamming between the ring and arm if it ever drops there.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

divve said:


> DIRT BOY, I just noticed that your rings are mounted slightly further rotated than they should be. See the hole in your outer ring at the bottom of the photo? You should fasten that little screw in there which came with your large ring. It's in a plastic bag stapled to the inside of the cardboard ring folder. Mount the ring with the screw facing the back of your crank arm. The screw will prevent your chain from jamming between the ring and arm if it ever drops there.


Man, you're good. I never looked inside the cardboard sleeve. I guess it's a good thing that my new cranks haven't come yet, cuz otherwise the cardboard woulda already been in a landfill. I'm kinda worried, though, that screw'll push the weight of my klavikulars way up. I wonder if Extralite makes a lighter version?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

divve,

Thanks, I did ot notice or see it!
I was wondering about that! I did not see a pin and was suprised.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes! Extralite's rings are 95g for the compact set.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

divve said:


> DIRT BOY, I just noticed that your rings are mounted slightly further rotated than they should be. See the hole in your outer ring at the bottom of the photo? You should fasten that little screw in there which came with your large ring. It's in a plastic bag stapled to the inside of the cardboard ring folder. Mount the ring with the screw facing the back of your crank arm. The screw will prevent your chain from jamming between the ring and arm if it ever drops there.


I always wondered what the heck that was for.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Yes! Extralite's rings are 95g for the compact set.


*NO....NO....NO!!!!!!!* 

What I meant was I wondered if Extralite made an uber lite version of that SCREW!!!!! Jeez.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

alienator said:


> *NO....NO....NO!!!!!!!*
> 
> What I meant was I wondered if Extralite made an uber lite version of that SCREW!!!!! Jeez.


Huh.. Ok.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

alienator said:


> I guess it's a good thing that my new cranks haven't come yet, cuz otherwise the cardboard woulda already been in a landfill.


Same thing almost happened to me as well


----------

